

On Becoming a Scientist - Siah
http://openresearch.wordpress.com/

======
ch
I really like this author's writing style. His RSS feed is unfortunately not
working at the moment. Otherwise I would subscribe to his newsletter!

~~~
Siah
His feed is working just use this link
(<http://openresearch.wordpress.com/feed/>) or if you are using google reader
just add his weblog url to your reader (<http://openresearch.wordpress.com/>)

------
rdixit
about the last point- hiding personal opinions about world politics,
economics, etc to avoid negative career consequences... can you give any
examples of how these opinions, especially un-orthodox ones, could hurt a
researcher working in an entirely unrelated field? curious....

~~~
koroviev
Well, for one thing, they are perfectly suited for extremely long periods of
procrastination in the form of internet arguments.

